# Ossiculoplasty - please



## Rip (Nov 10, 2012)

One of my Drs. insists that there is a code just for ossiculoplasty. 
I cannot locate one.  

What he is doing is:  entering the middle ear and if the ossicles are immobilized, 
he mobilizes them and when the are free and functional closes the surgery.


----------

